# PSI - problem

## CyriC

Podczas kompilacji PSI (emerge psi)

Wyskakuja bledy dostepu:

```

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /usr/qt/3/etc/settings/.qtrc.lock

/usr/qt/3/bin/uic src/ui_profilemanage.ui -o .ui/ui_profilemanage.h

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /usr/qt/3/etc/settings/.qtrc.lock

/usr/qt/3/bin/uic src/ui_profilenew.ui -o .ui/ui_profilenew.h

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /usr/qt/3/etc/settings/.qtrc.lock

/usr/qt/3/bin/uic src/ui_proxy.ui -o .ui/ui_proxy.h

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /usr/qt/3/etc/settings/.qtrc.lock

/usr/qt/3/bin/uic src/ui_pgpkey.ui -o .ui/ui_pgpkey.h

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /usr/qt/3/etc/settings/.qtrc.lock

/usr/qt/3/bin/uic src/ui_accountmanage.ui -o .ui/ui_accountmanage.h

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /usr/qt/3/etc/settings/.qtrc.lock

/usr/qt/3/bin/uic src/ui_accountadd.ui -o .ui/ui_accountadd.h

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /usr/qt/3/etc/settings/.qtrc.lock

/usr/qt/3/bin/uic src/ui_accountreg.ui -o .ui/ui_accountreg.h

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /usr/qt/3/etc/settings/.qtrc.lock

/usr/qt/3/bin/uic src/ui_accountremove.ui -o .ui/ui_accountremove.h

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /usr/qt/3/etc/settings/.qtrc.lock

/usr/qt/3/bin/uic src/ui_accountmodify.ui -o .ui/ui_accountmodify.h

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /usr/qt/3/etc/settings/.qtrc.lock

/usr/qt/3/bin/uic src/ui_changepw.ui -o .ui/ui_changepw.h

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /usr/qt/3/etc/settings/.qtrc.lock

/usr/qt/3/bin/uic src/ui_options.ui -o .ui/ui_options.h

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /usr/qt/3/etc/settings/.qtrc.lock

/usr/qt/3/bin/uic src/ui_addurl.ui -o .ui/ui_addurl.h

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /usr/qt/3/etc/settings/.qtrc.lock

/usr/qt/3/bin/uic src/ui_adduser.ui -o .ui/ui_adduser.h

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /usr/qt/3/etc/settings/.qtrc.lock

/usr/qt/3/bin/uic src/ui_gcjoin.ui -o .ui/ui_gcjoin.h

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /usr/qt/3/etc/settings/.qtrc.lock

/usr/qt/3/bin/uic src/ui_info.ui -o .ui/ui_info.h

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /usr/qt/3/etc/settings/.qtrc.lock

/usr/qt/3/bin/uic src/ui_services.ui -o .ui/ui_services.h

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /usr/qt/3/etc/settings/.qtrc.lock

/usr/qt/3/bin/uic src/ui_search.ui -o .ui/ui_search.h

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /usr/qt/3/etc/settings/.qtrc.lock

/usr/qt/3/bin/uic src/ui_about.ui -o .ui/ui_about.h

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /usr/qt/3/etc/settings/.qtrc.lock

/usr/qt/3/bin/uic src/ui_browser.ui -o .ui/ui_browser.h

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /usr/qt/3/etc/settings/.qtrc.lock

/usr/qt/3/bin/uic src/ui_passphrase.ui -o .ui/ui_passphrase.h

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /usr/qt/3/etc/settings/.qtrc.lock

/usr/qt/3/bin/uic src/ui_sslcert.ui -o .ui/ui_sslcert.h

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /usr/qt/3/etc/settings/.qtrc.lock

```

W czym moze byc problem.

----------

## muchar

Miałem podobnie. Oto rozwiązanie:

```
FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge psi
```

----------

## CyriC

Dzieki, pomoglo.

----------

